# smtp laposte.net s'obstine à ne pas fonctionner



## JediMac (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je m'arrache les cheveux avec un problème pourtant vieux comme le monde et résolu de nombreuses fois, mais là non.
Je suis chez laposte.net qui exige un smtp authentifié pour l'envoi de méls.
J'ai dû réinstaller ce compte sur mon iMac. J'ai donc tout paramétré comme avant, à savoir pour le smtp : smtp.laposte.net avec le port 465 et ssl coché. Ce qui est demandé par laposte.net.
Je vérifié et revérifié mon id et mot de pass, ils sont bien saisis.
Pourtant aucun de mes méls ne part quand j'envoie à un destinataire en laposte.net.
Ces mêmes paramètres fonctionnent depuis mon MacBook.
J'ai aussi un autre compte en laposte.net sur cet iMac avec les mêmes paramètres, sauf que le port est 587. J'ai donc aussi essayé avec ce port, mais sans plus de succès.

Auriez-vous une idée lumineuse ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2016)

Un message d'erreur quand les emails ne partent pas?

(Sinon, dans les grands classiques, il y a le fait d'écrire "smpt" au lieu de "smtp"...)


----------



## lolipale (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Que dit la fenêtre d'activité de connexion et diagnostic de connexion (Menu Fenêtre de Mail) ?


----------



## JediMac (29 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Un message d'erreur quand les emails ne partent pas?
> 
> (Sinon, dans les grands classiques, il y a le fait d'écrire "smpt" au lieu de "smtp"...)


Voici mais ça me dit juste d'aller sur l'aide de laposte.net où il est expliqué de mettre le smtp de laposte. Et j'ai dû relire 30 fois smtp.
_This is the mail system at host smtp4-g21.free.fr.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

 The mail system

<xxxxxx@laposte.net>: host smtpz4.laposte.net[194.117.213.1] said: 550
 5.5.0 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail. Pour ne plus recevoir
 de message d???erreur SPF, nous vous encourageons ?? suivre les indications
 fournies sur http://aide.laposte.net sous l???intitul?? "Pourquoi je ne
 parviens plus ?? envoyer de messages depuis mon logiciel de messagerie, ma
 tablette ou mon smartphone ? LPN007_401.  (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
Reporting-MTA: dns; smtp4-g21.free.fr
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: BB5BE19F5AF
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; yyyyyy@laposte.net
Arrival-Date: Mon, 29 Aug 2016 13:54:36 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; xxxxxx@laposte.net
Original-Recipient: rfc822;xxxxxx@laposte.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Remote-MTA: dns; smtpz4.laposte.net
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.5.0 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail.
 Pour ne plus recevoir de message d???erreur SPF, nous vous encourageons ??
 suivre les indications fournies sur http://aide.laposte.net sous
 l???intitul?? "Pourquoi je ne parviens plus ?? envoyer de messages depuis
 mon logiciel de messagerie, ma tablette ou mon smartphone ? LPN007_401._


----------



## JediMac (29 Août 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que dit la fenêtre d'activité de connexion et diagnostic de connexion (Menu Fenêtre de Mail) ?


Rien de spécial, le mél part bien, mais n'est pas remis au destinataire s'il est en laposte.net.
La cause est donc bien connue, le remède aussi, sauf que là ça ne fonctionne pas et je ne vois pas où j'ai mal fait un truc.


----------



## lolipale (29 Août 2016)

Il semble que la poste ait mis en place un SPF (Sender Policy Framework : Règles et politique d’émissions) sur son serveur de mail. Il s’agit d’une norme de vérification du nom de domaine de l’expéditeur d’un courriel, permettant de savoir si l’envoi d’un message utilise une adresse d’expédition valide ou si celle-ci a été usurpée.
Il semble que votre envoi utilise le smtp de free en lieu et place du smtp de la poste
L'adresse IP 212.27.42.4 correspond au smtp4 de free.fr.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2016)

Alors bizarrement c'est le smtp de Free qui renvoie le rapport d'erreur... Il faut croire que vous passez par le smtp de Free pour envoyer vos emails.  A moins que ce ne soit Laposte.net qui s'appuie sur des infrastructures de Free???

Bien verifier que c'est le smtp de la poste qui est utilisé en envoi, et pas celui de Free


----------



## JediMac (29 Août 2016)

C'est vrai, je n'avais pas remarqué que le message venait de Free !
Ça m'a mis sur la piste et je crois que l'erreur est résolue. J'ai un autre compte auquel j'ai ajouté l'adresse électronique laposte à celle de base du compte. Ce compte utilise Free en smtp. Quand je choisissais le compte expéditeur je pense que je choisissais en fait ce compte, qui avait le même alias que mon laposte.net. D'où le mauvais smtp.
Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair .

Je confirme après plusieurs essais, c'est bon.
Merci


----------

